# I love my little Paph. niveum



## fibre (Apr 16, 2012)

Last year my Paphiopedilum niveum flowered all year round, but only one flower each time. 
I gave it a strong rest this winter. 

Here is the result:

.





.


----------



## Dido (Apr 16, 2012)

Great:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 16, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 16, 2012)

Speechless!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 16, 2012)

Holy crap! That's amazing! :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap: Deserves a CCM... How long was the rest period? Dry cool rest?


----------



## Hera (Apr 16, 2012)

I know what's going on my wish list! Good job.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 16, 2012)

:clap: Most impressive, bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Apr 16, 2012)

That's stunning, I've never seen something from the brachy subsection with so many flowers.

Well grown!!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 16, 2012)

Now, that's what I'm talking about. Lovely.


----------



## labskaus (Apr 16, 2012)

That is impressive! Congrats on finding the trick, and thanks for letting us enjoy your flowers.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 16, 2012)

I am speechless too!! What a nice sight! :drool::drool::clap::clap:


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 16, 2012)

Very impressive! What is the substrate?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 16, 2012)

tell us how you grow such a fantastic plant. That is really exceptional.


----------



## paphreek (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## poozcard (Apr 16, 2012)

great blooming
by great growing


----------



## poozcard (Apr 16, 2012)

The flowers look very thick and strong


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## reivilos (Apr 16, 2012)

Ça alors !!!
What is your secret ?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG!

Stunning!

Great!

Impressive!

Fabuleux

Ciel d'Afrique et pattes de gazelle!!!!!!


----------



## fibre (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for your congrats!

The trick was to reduce watering from December until March, when the first buds were showing. During this time I watered about every 2nd week just about 3 cl.

I grow this niveum on a south facing windosill. It loves lots of sun! It sits there next to Paph. exul. 
Potting medium is bark, expanded clay and lots of limestone.


----------



## John M (Apr 16, 2012)

You have set the standard for the culture of this species very high! Congratulations on your wonderful success! 

What is "3 cl"?


----------



## brasphrag (Apr 16, 2012)

Fantastic Growing!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 16, 2012)

VEry Very nice. I remember you sold just a little bit smaller size plant last year! What a lucky person whoever got it.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2012)

Tremendous! I see from the red leaves it gets way more light than mine. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 16, 2012)

John:

cl: means centiliter. 1cl =10ml

3cl = 30 ml= 2 table spoons

Not a lot of water...


----------



## vandaalex (Apr 16, 2012)

Very impressive! Congratulations!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2012)

Time for judging! WOW!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 16, 2012)

Smoke'in!!!


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2012)

WOOHOO!!! You took my breath away!


----------



## John M (Apr 17, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> John:
> 
> cl: means centiliter. 1cl =10ml
> 
> ...



Thank you Lise. You're right, not a lot of water. 

I've never heard of a centiliter. Is it common for people to refer to this measurement in Quebec?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 17, 2012)

Not really common, but I learned it at school. 

And I worked for 6 years in forestry and agriculture laboratories where I converted a lot of units!


----------



## fibre (Apr 17, 2012)

John M said:


> Thank you Lise. You're right, not a lot of water.
> 
> I've never heard of a centiliter. Is it common for people to refer to this measurement in Quebec?



I usually don't use this meassurement, too. I watered my niveum with about the amount of one and a half shot glass - and one shot glass is 2cl


----------



## fibre (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm sorry, tinypic didn't host the 2nd pic any more. Here it is again:


----------



## poozcard (Apr 17, 2012)

John M said:


> You have set the standard for the culture of this species very high! Congratulations on your wonderful success!



Agree

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## fibre (Apr 17, 2012)

poozcard said:


> John M said:
> 
> 
> > You have set the standard for the culture of this species very high! Congratulations on your wonderful success!
> ...





Thanks a lot 
I did my very best ...


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 18, 2012)

Simply fantastic!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 18, 2012)

Superb growing :clap:


----------



## Stone (Apr 18, 2012)

Come on now, thats just too much!! A triumph!! What is your minimum temp. fibre?


----------



## fibre (Apr 19, 2012)

Stone said:


> Come on now, thats just too much!! A triumph!! What is your minimum temp. fibre?



the minimum temp. at nights in the winter for this niveum is 15 °C (59°F).


----------



## Mathias (Apr 19, 2012)

John M said:


> Thank you Lise. You're right, not a lot of water.
> 
> I've never heard of a centiliter. Is it common for people to refer to this measurement in Quebec?



Regarding the metric system: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XctQZ_jOPno :rollhappy:


----------



## vinhpicohp (Apr 19, 2012)

So beautiful! Congratulation!


----------

